
Feedly not updating or adding YCombinator RSS Feed - babawere
Just observed for the pas 24 hrs ycombinator rss is not updating of Feedy. I decided to delete and re add it and it shows :<p>No feeds found. If you are looking for a specific site or feed, please enter the full url.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;KYaxrTO.png<p>Any anyone else noticed this ?
======
babawere
I resolved this my creating a simple proxy and adding my proxy URL instead of
Hacker News.

I think the main issue is

[http://news.ycombinator.com/rss](http://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

301 Moved Permanently

[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)

I think adding https on feedly is the main issue.

------
leephillips
May be due to HN's recent change of IP address. Feedly may still be trying to
use the old one. If this is the case then time will heal this wound.

~~~
babawere
That would be a bad design Idea especially when adding new feed URL

------
kogir
I checked and there's nothing obvious blocking them. Does the chrome extension
make the request directly?

~~~
babawere
Nope, all request are sent to
[http://cloud.feedly.com/](http://cloud.feedly.com/)

------
taylodl
Yes - I'm having the same issue.

------
kwestro
same here. I haven't been to get any feeds via feedly.

